
Ask HN: How to Learn a Musical Instrument Like a Hacker? (specifically piano) - rc4algorithm
I want to learn to play the piano, as I currently have no artistic form of self-expression. However, I feel like learning so many computer-related skills has changed the way I learn (for the better, I think). So, to all you of that have also spent enough time persistently working at code that you are a relentless skill-learners, what's the best way to learn an instrument in a thorough, engaging, and efficient manner? I'm planning on learning the piano, but any general advice would be useful, and would help more people.
======
Fliko
Personally I'd split practice into 3 phases:

1\. Hanon's Finger Exercises, mistakes are unacceptable during practice,
'specially while doing these. Use a metronome and master each exercise. Start
slow and work your way up.

2\. Learn music theory, I'd burn through Mark Levine's 'The Jazz Piano' book,
don't skip anything in that book including the little excerpts of songs.

3\. Learn your favourite songs by ear (after you learn your favourites be
diverse and learn other genres by ear), and pick one great musician you like
to study to death. Learn all their songs by ear, every single note in every
single solo etc.

If you want to learn piano quickly then make sure you practice everyday for a
long time deliberately. If you want to learn piano extremely quickly then find
a really good teacher and take lessons, often teachers are invaluable until
you get to the point where you can give good self feedback.

------
waivej
After learning several instruments, I am using this approach to learn piano:

-play 10+ minutes daily

-work through a book that interests me (boogie woogie)

-get the fingering right early - there are numbers in the book, hard to unlearn mistakes.

-use a metronome to find the weak areas and work until they are strong/fast/easy

-intentionally build muscle memory for arm/shoulder

-use uneven timing of notes to strengthen the weak spots

-play 30-40% by ear (ex: pandora, play along to each song.)

-occasionally play with a teacher to correct mistakes.

------
sekm
Search Amazon for books on the subject. Read the reviews. Buy the one that
excites you the most.

I did that for guitar after fumbling with it for ~5 years. Within days of
beginning "Fretboard Theory" I had the entire fretboard mapped and the
foundations I needed for improvising engrained in my memory.

I'd imagine the Piano would be easier to start with too, since it's easier to
thump keys than to produce any clean sounds on a guitar.

------
majorapps
I begged my parents to buy me a piano when I was a child, there was something
amazing about being able to produce sound that would have an impact on people.

Find the music you love, and learn how to play that... it mightn't be
efficient or thorough, but man it'll be engaging.. which is what I believe
counts.

------
JackpotDen
Tinker with the way you interact with the instrument and interface. I don't
know what this means for a piano, but I tune my guitar to EADGCF (reasoning is
an exercise left to the reader), and I used to tune to DG#DG#DG#

------
ISeemToBeAVerb
Learn to read music. Use Hanon's Finger Exercises for practice.

------
majorapps
Also <http://www.chromeweblab.com/> :)

------
zhihonglin
learn it the hard way

